# Wer kennt deltafishing ??



## sardus (25. März 2004)

Hy alle zusammen! Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon mit den Ruten dieser Firma erfahrungen gemacht hat?


----------



## Dorschi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hallo erst mal im Board! Und Wilkommen!
Das sind doch die Dinger, die Ulli- dulli en masse in seinem Ebayshop vertickt.
Hab noch nichts nachteiliges gehört. Habe selbst so eine Karpfenrute. Ist gut verarbeitet, war aber noch nicht im Dauereinsatz.
Ist auf alle Fälle kein Billigfernostmist.
Beste Grüße


----------



## heinzi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



> Naja, viel mehr aber auch nicht. Ich habe zwei Ruten aus von dieser Marke. Beides Hochseeruten. Die Ringe an einer Rute stehen nicht exakt in der Flucht und die Ausrichtung des Rollenhalters zur Ringflucht ist auch nicht astrein. Die Teile sind zwar billig, das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## AndreasG (25. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Also ich fische Matchruten von Deltafishing und bin mit der Verarbeitung und Qualität überaus zufrieden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich hab auch zwei Matchruten und bin hoch zufrieden damit und sensationell günstig


----------



## sardus (26. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ja danke erstmal! Also ich habe halt gerade die wahl zwischen einer shimano hyperloop und der besagten diamond Match von deltafishing. Da die von shimano halt von shimano ist  sticht sie raus! Aber was ist mit den Materialien ist da die shimano auch vergleichbar? Deltafishing verarbeitet wohl hier schon IM8. Wie viele namhafte hersteller erst in Ihren teuren Produktreihen....

DANKE für eure Meinungen!!


----------



## Case (26. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hab eine Spinnrute. Ist recht weich, wurde allerdings auch so beschrieben. Bin mit der  zufrieden, Für eine gleichwertige "Markenrute" müßte man da schon einiges mehr ausgeben. Hab beim Händler mal Ruten von Shakespeare und Sänger gesehen. Die hatten, zumindest optisch, den gleichen Blank.

Case


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Moin Leutz,
Die Blanks der meisten Hersteller kommen eh aus der gleichen "Schmiede", da sticht nur (noch oder jetzt wieder...) Sportex raus und einige wenige die Ihre Ruten per Hand bauen, ansonsten ist das alles "Fließbandtechnik"...


----------



## Barbenandy (26. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

klasse verarbeitung , kann keine mängel feststellen !
hatte ich bei ebay ersteigert und bin sehr zufrieden .

 #:


----------



## jägerundsammler (30. März 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich muss zustimmen, hab selber ne Feeder,ne Spinn, und ne match Rute von Delta-Fishing, alles Top-Produkte, außer die MAtch da bin ich absolut unzufrienden, schlechter Rollenhalter und sonst auch nicht weltbewegende verarbeitung!

Aber die Spinnrute ist zu empfehlen :-D


----------



## heinar (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Delta Fishing vertreiben ihre eigenen Produkte bei eBay unter " ulli-dulli "

Gruß und allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
heinar|kopfkrat


----------



## ChristophL (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hallo,

habe eine Compositkarpfenrute von denen. Verarbeitung ist völlig i.O (eigentlich sogar besser als einige andere Markenruten).

Denke mal, dass die anderen Artikel ähnlich gut sind. Just imho: Günstig und sehr gut.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## hsobolewski (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

"Delta Fishing vertreiben ihre eigenen Produkte bei eBay unter " ulli-dulli " "
Glaube ich zwar nicht. Sondern da glaube ich schon eher das dieser Verkäufer einfach gut dort einkauft. Aber mal etwas anderes über die Firma. Mich stößen Firmen ab die ihre Empf.Verkaufspreise auf so einen extrem hohen Level halten das man meint wunder was es ist und in Wircklichkeit bekommt man nur normale Ware. Da kaufe ich lieber bei anderen Firmen.
Z.B. IM8 wird Behauptet. Da ist vieleicht ein Faden dabei, aber sonst nichts. Gerade hierbei wir extrem viel behauptet und in den aller meisten Fällen wenig gehalten.


----------



## heinar (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ist aber komisch, dass das der Inhaber der Domain www.deltafishing.de der selbe wie „ulli-dulli“ bei eBay ist.

Mich wundert auch nicht, das dort die empfohlenen Verkaufspreise in keiner Relation zu seinen eBay – Preisen liegen.

Meiner Meinung nach dient die Seite nur den Eindruck zur wecken, das es sich um hochwertige Artikel handelt um höhere Preise zuerzielen.

Man sollte für diese Dumpingpreise nicht zuviel verlangen.

Mir fällt da noch ein bekannter Werbeslogan ein: „lasst euch nicht verarschen“

Gruß 
heinar


----------



## ChristophL (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Das mit überzogenen empfohlenen Verkaufspreisen machen alle Hersteller #h 

Ansonsten gibts zu den Ruten nicht viel zu sagen, sie sind gut verarbeitet und man kann sie für den Preis bedenkenlos kaufen.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich habe zwei 3,0lbs Karpfenruten von Deltafishing in gebrauch und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen. Haben für mich ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss und eine gute Verarbeitung.
Und bei den Preisen von der Deltafishing-Seite und denn tatsächlichen Verkaufspreisen (hier ist es halt ebay) ist es doch wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch. Schaut doch mal die Katalogpreise von den ganzen Anbietern an und dann die Verkaufspreise. Da liegen z.T. Welten dazwischen.


----------



## heinar (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Mich stört ja nur, das man eine Seite (ohne Impressum oder ähnliches) mit empfohlenden Verkaufspreisen einrichtet um seine Preise bei eBay hochzutreiben. Das macht kein anderer Großhändler und schon garnicht seine eigenen Produkte bei eBay zu Dumpingpreisen anbieten.

Gruß
heinar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Naja, nun komm mal wieder runter. :m  Wenn die Seite kein Impressum hat, wie Du sagst, woher weist Du dann das es sich bei dem ebay-Händler um den Hersteller dieser Ruten und damit Eigentümer dieser Seite handelt?

Und ganz nebenbei, es wird keiner gezwungen dort etwas zu kaufen. :m


----------



## heinar (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Wie schon erwähnt, haben "ulli-dulli" (eBay) und der Administrator von www.deltafishing.de laut Denic den selben Namen und Adresse.

Mir geht es auch nur darum, dass die eBayer dort verschaukelt werden.

Mit den Produkten habe ich keine Probleme. Es ist einfach eine unfaire Verkaufsart von "ulli-dulli".

Gruß
heinar


----------



## pike1984 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hallo alle zusammen! Bin zwar eigentlich schon seit Ewigkeiten im Board angemeldet, aber war dann irgendwie nicht mehr so am Ball. Naja jetz hab ich gerade nach Deltafishing gegoogelt, weil ich evtl eine Karpfenrute von ulli-dulli kaufe.Und schon bin ich im Board gelandet. Ich hab zwar schon drei Ruten von df, hab sie aber bis auf die zwei Feeder noch nicht allzuoft im Einsatz gehabt.Wollt mal andere Meinungen hörn. Mit den Feederruten bin ich bisher absolut zufrieden. Und die Karpfenrute sieht jedenfalls von der Verarbeitung echt vielversprechend aus. Im Moment verlangt ullidulli so ab 70 Euro aufwärts. Und ihr glaubt wirklich, dass eine vergleichbare Rute eines renomierten Herstellers 50% mehr kosten würde?


----------



## esox_105 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen! Bin zwar eigentlich schon seit Ewigkeiten im Board angemeldet, aber war dann irgendwie nicht mehr so am Ball. Naja jetz hab ich gerade nach Deltafishing gegoogelt, weil ich evtl eine Karpfenrute von ulli-dulli kaufe.Und schon bin ich im Board gelandet. Ich hab zwar schon drei Ruten von df, hab sie aber bis auf die zwei Feeder noch nicht allzuoft im Einsatz gehabt.Wollt mal andere Meinungen hörn. Mit den Feederruten bin ich bisher absolut zufrieden. Und die Karpfenrute sieht jedenfalls von der Verarbeitung echt vielversprechend aus. Im Moment verlangt ullidulli so ab 70 Euro aufwärts. Und ihr glaubt wirklich, dass eine vergleichbare Rute eines renomierten Herstellers 50% mehr kosten würde?


 

Ist doch bei vielen Sachen so, daß man für den Namen mit bezahlt.

Ich habe selber 3 Karpfenruten von Deltafishing in 13 ft und 3 lbs in Gebrauch, und bin mit den Ruten voll zufrieden.


----------



## apportier_dackel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Habe eine Spinnrute von Df und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. 
Sehr leicht und eine prima Aktion. 
Ganz nebenbei sieht sie optisch auch prima aus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch zwei Matchruten und bin hoch zufrieden damit und sensationell günstig


Jupp, ich habe auch 2 Stück IM8S 4,20 aus der Quelle ulli-dulli. 
Die Ruten (Blankmaterial) sind einfach erstklassig #6 gut, also genau dieses Modell für einen guten Fuffziger, und ne harte IM8 ist das bestimmt, das WG hat sie auch wirklich nach oben, der Griffaufbau ist klasse. Und eine bessere Rute wird sehr schwer zu finden sein.

Wie das andere aktuelle und etwas teurere IM8X Modell ist? Kann ja ganz anders ausfallen, der Griffaufbau ist ja eher wie bei den Einsteiger-Mitchells und gefällt mir so nicht. |kopfkrat
Aber no risc no fun, bestellen, prüfen, im Notfall geht es immer noch wieder mit der Retoure. Wäre aber fein wenn jemand diese IM8X für ~70 EUR schon mal getestet hätte #h 

Ansonsten gut und günstig gehts noch mit den DAM Emotion IM6x Match 4,20 und 3,90  Ruten, da habe ich jetzt erstmal noch 3 dazu geholt und die machen wirklich was her und der Preis war einfach super!   Ich war ja skeptisch ob die Emotion IM6x Faser besser ist als die alte DAM-Seahawk Serie aka Mitchell-Performance, aber sie ist. #6


----------



## Senker (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Moinsen!

Hab mir vor nem Jahr ne 8m Put-Over von DeltaFishing bei Ulli-Dulli über E-Bay ersteigert und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Hab knappe 40€ gelöhnt aber das wars auf jeden Fall wert und was besseres
hätte ich für den Preis nirgends bekommen!
Mit "Kampfgummi" (denn Sicherheit geht vor  ) - Durchmesser je nach Zielfisch - machen weder kleine Karpfen, noch Brassen oder sonstiges Gedöns Ärger. Egal ob Strömung oder Stillwasser. meine Lieblingsrute zum Schleienangeln, wenn auch Karpfen zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Blackfoot (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich habe zwar keine Rute von der Firma,aber eine Rolle,die ist der letzte Mist.
Schnuraufwicklung bei der Rolle ist eine Katastrophe.Wenn alles von der 
Bude so ist,dann gute Nacht!

Gruss Blackfoot!!|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



			
				Blackfoot schrieb:
			
		

> aber eine Rolle,die ist der letzte Mist.


Rollen sollte man schon tunlichst bei den drei großen Japaner-Labels Ryobi+Clones, Shimano und Daiwa kaufen, oder für dicke Sachen eben Penn, kleine sonstige Rollenspezialisten mal nicht mitgezählt.
Das ist ein grundsätzlich anderes Gebiet als Ruten, die irgendwo in China per Handarbeit zusammengeschustert werden können, Hauptsache der Blank ist gut.


----------



## Litty1978 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Jau hab auch ne 8m Put over Stippe von Delta fishing! Ist i. o. für den Preis, wobei ich momentan YAD bevorzuge, was die Stippen angeht. Aber die Blanks werden ja, wie schon erwähnt eh alle in der "gleichen Fabrik" gefertigt. Ist nun mal mittlerweile wie vieles andere auch: Made in China. Ob nun YAD, Delta fishing, DAM oder etwas anderes draufsteht.


----------



## Adrian* (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ruten von Delta Fishing habe ich zwar nicht, aber zwei Einzeltfutterale, ne große Carryall Tasche und ne Tasche für Setzkescher....
Ist eigentlich nichts gegen zu sagen, ausser vielleicht das die halterrungen und sowas alles aus Plastik sind...
Wird sich die nächsten wochen raus stellen ob die halten...


----------



## Case (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meiner Spinnrute von Delta-Fishing. Entspricht genau der Beschreibung. Dass Ulli-Dulli seine Ruten selbst fertigen lässt war mir eigentlich klar. Könnte sonst mit seinen Preisen gar nicht mithalten. Er spart damit einfach Groß- und Zwischenhändlergewinne. Hab übrigens mal 'ne Shakespeare und 'ne Sänger gesehen die dem Ulli-Dulli-Blank sehr ähnlich sahen.

Case


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Mann kann über Uli Dulli sagen was man will. Ich habe ein großes Brandungsdreibein  von Deltafishing  bestellt. Schneller Versad . Keine Versandabzocke. !! Sehr gute Qualität.
Auch sonst sind meine Kolegen mit Uli Dulli und Deltafishing zufrieden !!!


----------



## Zander77 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hab mir grad 3 Ruten von ulli-dulli geordert, möchte damit Pilken, Schleppen usw, bin mal gespannt. Hier die original Beschreibung damit ihr euch ein "Bild" machen könnt:

*"Beschreibung:*​
Hier bekommt Ihr eine tolle Pilk, Grund und Hechtrute in die Hand. Eine tolles Gerät aus CG-Carbon (eine hochbelastbare Carbonfasermischung die durch die Verstärkung mit Hi-tech Glasfasermatten diese Ruten schier unzerbrechlich machen). Ihr Name "Black Shark" deutet schon darauf hin, daß sie speziell als Jagdgerät für den großen Fang entwickelt wurde. Nicht nur der absolut unschlagbare Preis für den Ich Euch diese Qualität hier biete, sondern auch die gesamte Ausstattung läßt fast alle anderen Angebote in dieser Preisklasse ganz schön blaß aussehen. Ausstattung & techn. Daten :

Blankmaterial :  CG-Carbon
Beringung :  TIT-SIC Ringe
Rollenhalter :  Carbon-Rollenhalter
Länge :  3,0m
Wurfgewicht :  60-120g
Transportlänge : 1,57m
Teilung :  2 Teile
Gewicht :  398g
Blankdurchmesser über Griffteil ohne Zierwicklung : 20,6mm
Abstand von Rutenende bis Rollenfuß : 46,5cm
!!!! Die Ruten stammen von der Firma "Delta-Fihing" einer jungen deutschen Firma, die Qualität noch ganz groß schreibt .Aber die Kenner unter Euch, die mit den Materialangaben und den Bildern etwas anfangen können, sollten wissen um was für eine Qualität es sich hier handelt. Für alle die mich kennen kommt wohl eh nur eine Entscheidung in Frage und zwar: Kaufen bevor es ein anderer tut. ;-)) "
 


Und das ganze für 25,99 € pro stück...... ich bin gespannt!

mfg Zander 77


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ein bissel schwer und bestimmt recht weich. Zum Schleppen wird es aber gut gehen, zum Pilken und heavy-Spin fällt dir der Arm ab |wavey:


----------



## Beastmaster90 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

mhm ich kenne die also mir kommt der lade komisch vor......
spinrute 2,70 10-20 würfgewicht
traumhafter rollenhalter *metal*
sieht echt heiß aus"!"
aber 30 € hallo`?
bissle billig 
mal schaun ob se mit meine beastmasters mithalten kann^^
wohl kaum^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



Beastmaster90 schrieb:


> aber 30 € hallo`?
> bissle billig
> mal schaun ob se mit meine beastmasters mithalten


Also genau da könntest Du dein blaues Wunder erleben! 
Gerade wenn sie so ein bischen Dia-Flash im Gewebe hat.
Die billigen Ruten sind nunmal stark schwankend, was die verbauten Sachen angeht. 30 EUR bei ulli-dulli sind aber ca. 120 EUR bei Shimano, sollte man auch wissen. 
Nur ob die wirklich top oder flop ist, genau das muß du ausprobieren, ne Gewähr gibts aus den Preisgründen nämlich nicht. Außerdem gibt es sowas immer nur als Charge, sprich eine Zeitlang (einmal) und nie wieder.


----------



## Marc38120 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich kenn Sie, ich hab eine Rutentasche und einen Rucksack zum guten Preis bei ebay bekommen, verarbeitung und material, 1a!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 preisleistung ist aufjedenfall super!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonarmeister (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich habe die Black Shark 3m , 10-40g WG seit knapp 2 Jahren und bin total zufrieden. Natürlich bei Ulli-Dulli gekauft. Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist besser als der Preis von 27 € incl. Versand erahnen läßt. Das Einzige was mich bei U/D ärgert ist die übertriebene Produktbeschreibung, von wegen "_hier sieht man, daß sich Angler und Ingenieure an einen Tisch gesetzt haben"_. Wenn man diese Qualität verkauft muss man doch nicht solche Wellen in den Pudding hauen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

ulli-dulli :vik:



> Klasse Pose, gut ausgebleit, dafür baue ich sie mir nicht selber - Danke
> 
> 120095843346
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

@Zanderfänger
War das eine Angel (Pose) oder 5 im Set (laut Bild)?


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

@AngelDet

1 Fertigangel nicht 5 Du alter Raffgeier.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Nichts ist unmöglich, .... 

Ist aber schon wieder so ein Beispiel von (un)bewußter Irreführung.


----------



## Markus H (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich hab mir letzte Woche ein Tripod bei Ulli-Dulli bestellt.

Für den Preis(50€?) kann man echt nicht mehr bekommen - macht nen super stabilen Eindruck und hat alles an Verstellmöglichkeiten was man braucht.
Lässt sich auf jeden Fall als Rod Pod und Als High Pod benutzen.


Also: Nur zu empfehlen!!!!:vik:#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

@AngelDet

Na ja, denke wir können ja alle lesen und für den Preis wär das dann ja ein Witz...


----------



## bennson (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

gibts Erfahrungen mit den Rollen?

Wollte mir diese Combo hohlen ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/HAMMERPREIS-EDLE...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ56742QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freilaufrolle-10...2827377QQihZ002QQcategoryZ56717QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Die Feeder wär mir zu kurz...


----------



## bennson (27. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

jaja bei der bin ich mir net sischa weil wollte schon 3,90 haben aber die Rolle.....


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



bjay schrieb:


> wollte schon 3,90 haben


Besser gleich eine in 4,20m :m


----------



## Dütefischer (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Petri!
Habe eine 3-teilige Hechtrute von den Jungs. - Bin bestens zufrieden damit.  

MfG  vom Dütefischer #6


----------



## pike1984 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hatte vor etwa 3 Jahren mal kurzzeitig zwei Rollen von DF. Katastrophale Schnurwicklung und gleich wieder verscherbelt. Eine Telekarpfenrute nehm ich heut noch als Posenrute für Aal. Die steckt gut was weg.#6


----------



## Another_Sky (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Aufgrund der positiven Posts bzgl. den Ruten von Deltafishing, habe ich mir soeben die Admiral Spin 3m WG 10-20g bei Ulli ersteigert. Bin wirklich mal gespannt.

Die Rollen scheinen auch gut zu sein. Habe zwei Stück von Ulli und kann bisher noch nichts negatives sagen. Scheinen von der Qualität her mit den "Großen" mithalten zu können.


----------



## Angelfloschi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hallo, ich habe mir auch schon überlegt bei ulli eine spinnrute und eine teleskoprute zu kaufen, allerdings brauche ich noch 2 rollen (eine rute hab ich noch ). Soll eigentlich nur für diesen sommer in norwegen sein nur leichtes spinnfischen und see und fluss. Meint ihr die ruten sind ebensogut wie die silverman bei askari, oder besser? Wenn ihr tipps für die beiden rollen habt wäre es schön ihr schreibt diese. sollte eine für leichtes bis mittleres spinnfischen sein und die andere für forelle( also für angeln am see)


danke


----------



## Udo D. (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Aufgrund der positiven Posts bzgl. den Ruten von Deltafishing, habe ich mir soeben die Admiral Spin 3m WG 10-20g bei Ulli ersteigert. Bin wirklich mal gespannt.
> 
> Die Rollen scheinen auch gut zu sein. Habe zwei Stück von Ulli und kann bisher noch nichts negatives sagen. Scheinen von der Qualität her mit den "Großen" mithalten zu können.


 
Hi Torsten,

ich habe die Admiral bereits erfolgreich im Einsatz gehabt, eine tolle Rute für Spinner und leichte GuFi's, doch hat sich die Rute als sehr weich rausgestellt.

Für Spinner und leichte GuFi's würde ich die Rute immer wieder kaufen aber zum Zandern mit 15Gramm aufwärts habe ich mir eine steifere Rute zugelegt.

Ansonsten ist die Rute sehr gut verarbeitet, liegt gut in der Hand und macht richtig Spaß.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Udo D. (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



Angelfloschi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir auch schon überlegt bei ulli eine spinnrute und eine teleskoprute zu kaufen, allerdings brauche ich noch 2 rollen (eine rute hab ich noch ). Soll eigentlich nur für diesen sommer in norwegen sein nur leichtes spinnfischen und see und fluss. Meint ihr die ruten sind ebensogut wie die silverman bei askari, oder besser? Wenn ihr tipps für die beiden rollen habt wäre es schön ihr schreibt diese. sollte eine für leichtes bis mittleres spinnfischen sein und die andere für forelle( also für angeln am see)
> 
> danke


 
Nach meiner Meinung sind Ulli's Ruten nicht schlechter und mit Ulli kann man reden, Du mußt nicht "blind" bei irgend einem sehr bekannten Onlineversteigerer zuschlagen. 

Ruf einfach mal an und vergiß nicht Deinen Rabatt von 10% bei Kauf von zwei Ruten.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Another_Sky (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Guten Morgen,

mal ein kurzes Update. Ich habe mittlerweile die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Ruten durchaus zu empfehlen sind. Die o.g. Admiral fürs leichte Spinnfischen ist in der Tat etwas weich aber die hält dennoch was aus. jetzt kommt es drauf an, was einem selber eher liegt, etwas härter oder weicher.

Mein Fazit zu den Ruten: Die Ruten scheinen von der Qualität her wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet zu sein. Ich würde die Ruten von Deltafishing den Marken wie Silvermann oder Kogha jederzeit vorziehen.

Da ich ja auch Rollen von Deltafishing habe, kann ich auch dazu etwas schreiben. Ich habe unter anderem die Vector. Augenscheinlich eine schöne und gut verabeitete Rolle mit ruhigem Lauf. Jedoch ist die Schnurverlegung für den Allerwertesten. 

Was Ulli (er heisst ja eigentlich nicht Ulli sondern Udo) und seine Mädels betrifft, muss man ehrlich sagen, dass das Team sehr zuvorkommend, freundlich und hilfsbereit ist. Das ist in meinen Augen ein sehr großer Pluspunkt im Vergleich zu anderen Händlern!!!


----------



## minzario (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Tach auch,

bin nun auch über diesen Ebay Shop getsolpert und würd mich für ein Tripod interessieren. Hat einer Erfahrung mit den Dingern??
Würde um folegendes gehen:
Der Komplette Korpus besteht aus Aluminium. Durch seine Schnellverschlüsse ist es im Handumdrehen aufzubauen und auch in der Neigung zu versetellen (also auch als Hi-Pod einsetzbar). Es finden bis zu 5 Ruten Platz. Und im Gegensatz zu den billigen Vierbein Aluminiummodellen mit Klemmschrauben ist es um Welten stabiler im Stand. Diese Stabilität kann man auch durch die Möglichkeit des Einhängens eines sand bzw. steinebefüllten Beutels beliebig erhöhen.
Die Daten:

Die Auflagenlänge ist 68cm und ist bis 115cm teleskopierbar.
Bis zu 5 Ruten können aufgelegt werden
die Auflage (buzzer bar) ist 62cm breit
Die Beine sind von 40 auf 75cm teleskopierbar.
Das Rod Pod wird wie abgebildet mit Tasche und buzzer bars ausgeliefert.
Gewicht inkl. Tasche nur 4,5kg und ist somit bei gleicher Stabilität um Welten leichter als auch beispielsweise ähnliches Tripod's von anderen Herstellern aus schweren Edelstahlkonstruktionen ohne Ihnen in der Stabilität nachzustehen.
Und der ganze Spaß für 85€.....


----------



## sabit01 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hallo,
auch ich bin seit einigen Monaten Kunde bei Deltafishing (Ulli Dulli) und kann nur positives berichten!!! Bei Fragen kann man gerne dort anrufen und wird von Udo super beraten, was nicht überall selbstverständlich ist!!! Die Ware hat immer eine sehr gute Qualität und ist im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis meines Erachtens unschlagbar.

Mein letzer Kauf war die Spinrute Admiral 2,70m mit der 35er Rolle mit 7KL von Vector.

ich bin sowohl mit der Rute, als auch mit der Rolle wie immer super zufrieden!!! 
Die schlechten Erfahrungen bezüglich der Rolle von Another Sky kann ich nicht teilen.

Petri Heil
Sascha


----------



## hecht angler072 (13. August 2008)

*Wer hat Tipps zum angeln auf Rotaugen*

welche köder nehme ich, usw.


----------



## prophet12 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich habe mir den neuen Laden von Ulli Dulli Deltafishing in Teterow mal genauer von innen betrachtet.

Vorweg möchte ich sagen ich habe vor einem Jahr einen Trolli bei ihm über Ebay gekauft und bin sehr zu frieden damit.

So nun zum Laden es lohnt sich nicht wirklich dort hinzu fahren, fast alles nur Deltafishing - Ware die Ruten mögen natürlich gut sein, gut ist relativ !!! Ich persönlich finde ein gut sortierter Angelshop sollte schon Rapala-Wobbler haben oder oder wenn er die nicht hat dann evtl. Salmo. Aber leider *nichts vergleichbares* !!!

Ich habe nachgefragt mir wurde dann gesagt das es ihnen nicht angeboten wird !
Auch eine ordentliche Pollbrille...Fehlanzeige wird nicht angeboten.
Dann habe ich mir die Rollen angeschaut, auch dort wirklich nichts ordentliches dabei...
Ich war sehr enttäuscht, ich hatte mir mehr von dem neuen Laden versprochen.


----------



## maarfischer (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Alle eBay-Angebote von ulli-dulli (Deltafishing) sind offensichtlich entfernt. Die Domain deltafishing.de ist nicht erreichbar. Weiß jemand näheres?

maarfischer


----------



## skywalker6 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Wieso geht doch alles. 

Hast du bei ebay.com geschaut?:q

cu sky


----------



## maarfischer (15. August 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Schon bemerkt, dass alles wieder läuft. Heute morgen zwischen 9 und 10 h war alles off. Na ja, Freitag vormittag: Wartungstag bei eBay. Hätte daran denken sollen.

maarfischer


----------



## ProRobert (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Hallo @ll#h,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr immer noch mit deltafishing zufrieden seit, weil der letzte beitrag ist ja sehr alt!

Würde auch gerne mehr über die Rollen wissen, wie die so sind. 
Und ob jemand ein Brandungsset hat und wie zufrieden (oder nicht) er damit ist.


Gruß Robert


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Ich kann dich beruhigen - habe in den letzten 4 Jahren mit einigen Kollegen mehrfach (div. Taschen, Rod Pod) bei ihm gekauft und wir wurden nicht enttäuscht.

Der Trolley und die Zelte von ihm sollen auch eine gute Qualität haben.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

hab das trolly und es ist super verarbeitet. würde es mir sofort nochmal kaufen


----------



## ProRobert (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Na das hört sich ja immer noch alles klasse an . Na dan werde ich mal das Brandungsset ausprobieren. Danke an euch #6.


Gruß Robert


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*



ProRobert schrieb:


> Na dan werde ich mal das Brandungsset ausprobieren.



Dann würde ich nach diesem Set mal im Meeresbereich fragen - wir haben dir nur Tipps zu Süßwasser-Gerät gegeben.


----------



## NR.9 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt deltafishing ??*

Habe seit ca.2Jahren das Carp Bivvy 2 Mann XXL und bin vollkommen begeistert. Qualität noch wie am ersten Tag. 
Vor etwa 2 Monaten kam eine Spinrute dazu die einfach nur nen exklusiven Eindruck macht...- Goldeinlage in den Ringen, Zierwicklungen usw.
Seit neuem habe ich mir die neue Deltafishing Abhakmatte geholt - so eine ähnliche von CHUB gibs für 70-80 € ... Deltafishing nur ca.33 € und Verarbeitung steht den von CHUB in nichts nach.

Mein Fazit zu Deltafishing - absolut empfehlenswert !!!


----------

